# Summer League: Game 1 vs Wizards



## whatsmyname

vs









Monday July 14, 5 PM pacific time
Gilbert Arenas might play, just so he can drop 50 on us :lol:

http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/07/see-you-at-summer-league.html

Prediction: 80-72 Portland


----------



## Bob Whitsitt

192-23 for Portland. Bayless and Batum both drop at least 70 points.

This is based on the predictions of some of the posters on this board on how we'll do this year.


----------



## yuyuza1

Video: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx

That link should work.


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless will crush Arenas.


----------



## whatsmyname

yuyuza1 said:


> Video: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx
> 
> That link should work.


nah not for nba tv


----------



## deanwoof

5PM Comcast! 

What time do they replay the games at night since I won't make it home by then.


----------



## mgb

Not sure when Comcast shows their replay.

Here's all the replays on NBA TV.

Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 2am
Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 9am

Blazers vs. Kings Tue 7/15 11pm
Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 3am
Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 11am

Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 5am
Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 11am

Suns vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9am

Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9pm
Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/21 3am


----------



## PorterIn2004

The Wizards actually have a pretty veteran squad, at least compared to Portland. I'm guessing Bayless and company go down in flames, but with at least a decent showing from at least one of Koponen, Bayless, or Batum. With that, there's good odds that a second or third best game will be had by someone other than those three.


----------



## VenomXL

I'm excited to see the young guys play, especially Bayless. I'll be watching online, no CSN for me down here. I'm just happy to see it at all. I enjoyed watching summer league last year.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

Bernard Robinson will be capable of having big games, if he gets playing time. 

Other than him, It's pretty much up to the main 3 guys. 

I expect the Blazers to get dominated on the boards. 

Bayless vs. Nick Young should be an interesting match-up.


----------



## Foulzilla

deanwoof said:


> 5PM Comcast!
> 
> What time do they replay the games at night since I won't make it home by then.


I think it's a 10. I was setting my dvr to record and noticed they were playing it a second time later that night.


----------



## Zybot

Bob Whitsitt said:


> 192-23 for Portland. Bayless and Batum both drop at least 70 points.
> 
> This is based on the predictions of some of the posters on this board on how we'll do this year.


What if the Blazers were playing 5 mini Mike Ditkas? Da Bears. I wish you were my bookie. I would definitely take the Under! :biggrin:


----------



## OntheRocks

Has the game started? On the stream im only getting audio  and a lame picture of something that says LIVE EVENT, with a EA SPORTS logo... anyone else getting this link to work: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## B-Roy

OntheRocks said:


> Has the game started? On the stream im only getting audio  and a lame picture of something that says LIVE EVENT, with a EA SPORTS logo... anyone else getting this link to work: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


It's at 5PM.....Pacific time. 30 minute delay if you watch it online.


----------



## OntheRocks

B-Roy said:


> It's at 5PM.....Pacific time. 30 minute delay if you watch it online.


I heard if you had comcast it was going to be on channel 37 or something similar? Is that real-time feed? Anyone?


----------



## Paxil

I don't know what chennel with Comcast but it is live at 5. Never in my life did I think I would actually be looking forward to watching a preseason game. Yeah... I admit... I did go to a bar and watch a Telfair preseason game, and I recorded the Oden one's last year and watched when he was playing, but there was a time when I hardly thought of the Blazers all summer. I guess I'm addicted now.


----------



## MrJayremmie

its at 5 on comcast sports net. Just checked.


----------



## Schilly

mgb said:


> Not sure when Comcast shows their replay.
> 
> Here's all the replays on NBA TV.
> 
> Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 2am
> Blazers vs. Wizards Tue 7/15 9am
> 
> Blazers vs. Kings Tue 7/15 11pm
> Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 3am
> Blazers vs. Kings Wed 7/16 11am
> 
> Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 5am
> Wolves vs. Blazers Fri 7/18 11am
> 
> Suns vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9am
> 
> Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/20 9pm
> Hornets vs. Blazers Sun 7/21 3am


Is that EST?


----------



## hasoos

Well one thing to keep in mind tonight, is you will see some FUGLY basketball. Be ready for it. There have been a large number of these games that I have turned off in the second half because they were that bad, or no players worth watching were getting the minutes.


----------



## Paxil

Yep... and it is guard oriented play... so I expect Bayless to do well, Kop too. Bayless might thrive the most since it will be a lot of open court. 

Sweet! Bayless is on NBA.COM front page.


----------



## elcap15

Im bummed that Oden isnt playing. I was hoping to get to see him in action before the season starts.


----------



## whatsmyname

http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/07/summer-league-big-three.html
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/pregame_notes_2.html


----------



## meru

I've been watching Summer League games on the web, and it's CRAP. I feel like Homer watching baseball when he gives up beer: "I never realized before how BORING this game really is!"

Then I see the Knicks game and it's done by MSG and it's great! And now the Nuggets game is back to normal and it's crap again. Of course, it is the Nuggets.


----------



## mobes23

Seattle-specific question: now that the OKC Sly Hicks are a reality and the Sonics are a memory, am I no longer blacked out from Blazer broadcasts in the regular season? That'd make my day, week and possibly month.


----------



## Ed O

mobes23 said:


> Seattle-specific question: now that the OKC Sly Hicks are a reality and the Sonics are a memory, am I no longer blacked out from Blazer broadcasts in the regular season? That'd make my day, week and possibly month.


What channels were being blacked out? I get the League Pass, so I'm not sure what channels we share with Portland that would be getting blacked out...

Ed O.


----------



## B-Roy

meru said:


> I've been watching Summer League games on the web, and it's CRAP. I feel like Homer watching baseball when he gives up beer: "I never realized before how BORING this game really is!"
> 
> Then I see the Knicks game and it's done by MSG and it's great! And now the Nuggets game is back to normal and it's crap again. Of course, it is the Nuggets.


The ones shown on NBATV have better sound and picture quality, as well as commentary.

Thing with Portland games, they're all shown on NBATV and local, so they'll all have better sound and picture quality.


----------



## Schilly

Ones on NBATV feature Eddie Doucette and Steve Jones... A good tandem IMO.


----------



## Kmurph

So is it no go on NBAtv b\c of comcast blackout? I was thinking of picking up Directv sports network package which has NBAtv on it...would be a bummer if I couldn't watch the games b\c of a blackout...

man I hate comcast


----------



## Tortimer

If someone with Directv and NBATV would let us know if it is blacked out. I have Directv and would order NBATV for the Blazer SL games if they were not blacked out.


----------



## mgb

It's blacked out. 

I was hoping it'd be shown, but no.

Hopefully I'll be able to view the replays. I'll let you know.


----------



## whatsmyname

GAME TIME BABY, lets get this done =D


----------



## Tortimer

mgb said:


> It's blacked out.
> 
> I was hoping it'd be shown, but no.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to view the replays. I'll let you know.


Thanks I would probably order NBATV if we could at least see the replays.


----------



## lyleb123

Blazer Basketball, GO blazers


----------



## mgb

You konw what really sucks is there is no reason for Comcast to carry this game except to screw over people that don't have Comcast/Verison. It's being televised on the NBA channel so any of their customers would be able to watch it anyway and it's not like they are doing their own broadcast, they are just sending the same broadcast that NBA TV is.


----------



## Schilly

ANy word on the Dish Network feed?


----------



## lyleb123

the blazers are in white


----------



## B-Roy

You can still watch it online. There's a 30 minute delay though.


----------



## mrkorb

Streaming address is up now.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9930/500_nba-league_pass_portland_051201.asx


----------



## Schilly

THe Local program guide for Dish doens't indicate a blackout on channel 402.


----------



## Xericx

Koponen is Ready NOW!!!!! Like his swagger.


----------



## e_blazer1

Schilly said:


> ANy word on the Dish Network feed?


Not blocked. I'm watching it now.


----------



## Xericx

Petteri runing the point. Bayless looks small.....


----------



## Five5even

why isnt the game showing? is it blackout restrictions to portland area?


----------



## whatsmyname

koponen looks confused. He is not creating for people and isnt pushing tempo


----------



## crowTrobot

Five5even said:


> why isnt the game showing? is it blackout restrictions to portland area?




online stream is delayed 1/2 hour. try again at 5:30


----------



## RoyToy

I have Dish Network and it's blacked out.


----------



## barfo

mgb said:


> You konw what really sucks is there is no reason for Comcast to carry this game except to screw over people that don't have Comcast/Verison. It's being televised on the NBA channel so any of their customers would be able to watch it anyway and it's not like they are doing their own broadcast, they are just sending the same broadcast that NBA TV is.


Not every Comcast customer has NBA TV. Me, for instance.

barfo


----------



## whatsmyname

bayless is agressive i like it, he gets to the line like Jack


----------



## Rodolfo

Koponen and Bayless looking good early...Batum not so much.


----------



## Xericx

Bayless is agressive. going to the rim..needs to get his butterflies out of the stomach


----------



## whatsmyname

batum needs to move around for alley oops


----------



## Xericx

Rodolfo said:


> Koponen and Bayless looking good early...Batum not so much.


he looks like skinny outlaw out there...the deer in headlights.


----------



## OntheRocks

Bayless is just relentless going to the hoop. Even when there isn't much of a lane... he goes... Might be good might be bad.... I see him getting blocked a lot going to the hoop. He's got skill and he's hard nosed... I think he will be a good fit on the 2nd unit for the beginning of the season.


----------



## TLo

I'm watching it a sports bar. I think we look good. Probably won't post again since I'm too into the game. I need help. I get too into summer league games!


----------



## NateBishop3

I like how aggressive Bayless is. The guy can get to the rim. Not seeing a lot of point guard play out there though. Petteri is having trouble staying in front of his man, and he looks a little uncoordinated.

Batum is Travis Outlaw in his first year. I can totally see it.


----------



## RoyToy

Anyone looking for link

http://www.justin.tv/jayrntv


----------



## MrJayremmie

Whatup Friends!

Just really quickly dropping by (65 ppl in the thread, lmao) to say i LOVE Bayless and can't wait til he gets his turn at the PG position. He will be great with Roy because he is aggresive. He can create!

Anyway, i love Koponen a lot also. Batum is solid on defense, looks lost and raw on offense. I told my friend to wait til the second quarter before you judge, they need to get the rust off. 

Its SOO AWESOME watching the blazers. No matter what type of game it is, lol. Good commentators also, miss Snapper. 

Peace!! See ya soon.


----------



## whatsmyname

GREAT DEFENSIVE PLAY BY BAYLESS loving it


----------



## Reep

How long before we get our first assist? PK? Bayless? Anyone?


----------



## Xericx

bayless is warming up.


----------



## Five5even

3 boards for Batum early. At least he is contributing in other ways than Bayless and Koponen


----------



## OntheRocks

Bayless not passing....period... I know he doesn't have much to pass to, but......


----------



## whatsmyname

this is sad, 1 assist for both teams after one


----------



## Tortimer

The problem with Bayless getting some assists is no one else can score.


----------



## OntheRocks

Bayless has 10 points in eight minutes...(or is it 10?) not to bad.


----------



## yuyuza1

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9930/500_nba-league_pass_portland_051201.asx

Fixed the link. It should work now.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

he really does not have anywhere to go. off the pick and rolls he is the most open of anyone. not a lot of movement by the rest of the blazers players.


----------



## MrJayremmie

OK, don't judge Bayless's PG skills. He got to play PG for like 1 minute in that QTR. He looks amazing, imo. (his shot isn't even falling and he has 10 points in the first qtr)

We need to run plays for Batum. I want to see some post up skills. Batum HAS been everywhere though. He will be a really good defender. He seems to enjoy that also.

this is fun!


----------



## mgb

barfo said:


> Not every Comcast customer has NBA TV. Me, for instance.
> 
> barfo


Don't bother me with facts!


----------



## Tince

> It's blacked out.
> 
> I was hoping it'd be shown, but no.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to view the replays. I'll let you know.


You have DirectTV correct? I have Dish Network and I'm able to watch it on NBATV in Salem.


----------



## Five5even

OntheRocks said:


> Bayless not passing....period... I know he doesn't have much to pass to, but......


Noone else can score on our team anyway so its understandable.


----------



## Reep

OntheRocks said:


> Bayless has 10 points in eight minutes...(or is it 10?) not to bad.


I like the fact that he's drawn eight free throw attempts in one quarter. He seems to recognize that his shooting is a little off (2/6), so he is trying to get on track.

For those watching the game, is Ellis or Ronbinson actually touching the ball (other than rebounds)?


----------



## OntheRocks

They have nate on right now talking about Rudy, and Oden. He's saying how much he likes Rudy's versatility. His ability on the transition, and the ability to handle to so well @ the 2 Position.


----------



## Reep

Still no assists? I wonder what the Summer league record is. Three for one team is the regular season record held by four teams (all before 1977). Ten for both teams combined, maybe we'll hit that one.


----------



## Ed O

We scored a ton of our points from the line... that doesn't lead to many assists. Secondly, we didn't hit a jumper (except for Koponen's lucky bank shot for 3) until the second quarter. Again... not many assists are possible.

Bayless getting to the line is great, whether he's playing the 1 or the 2. It's shooting without putting pressure on the defense that is less than helpful.

Batum actually looked very active. Clearly he looks like he needs to get some additional strength and hitting a perimeter shot might be good, but his awareness looks good. That's the opposite of Outlaw, so I'm not buying that comparison at all.

Ed O.


----------



## Rodolfo

another great drive and layup for Bayless.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

Bayless plays hard


----------



## whatsmyname

ASSIST OMG!!!!!!!!!! batum nice shot


----------



## KingSpeed

AGH! I thought the game was at 8pm tonight. I was wondering why there were already 5 pages of posts about a game that hadn't started yet. Well, at least I get to see the rest of the game. I'm pissed that I missed my man Jerryd score his first 10 points. I did just see him blow by everyone for a lay up though. That was pretty cool. Sweet, he just got to the free throw line.

I'm so pissed I missed the first half hour.

Go Blazers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

ugh, quit fading in and out COMCAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xericx

go Josh Davis!


----------



## Xericx

arrgh, switched the call. weak


----------



## Xericx

batum was bringing the ball up like a point!


----------



## The Professional Fan

Ed O said:


> We scored a ton of our points from the line... that doesn't lead to many assists. Secondly, we didn't hit a jumper (except for Koponen's lucky bank shot for 3) until the second quarter. Again... not many assists are possible.
> 
> Bayless getting to the line is great, whether he's playing the 1 or the 2. It's shooting without putting pressure on the defense that is less than helpful.
> 
> Batum actually looked very active. Clearly he looks like he needs to get some additional strength and hitting a perimeter shot might be good, but his awareness looks good. That's the opposite of Outlaw, so I'm not buying that comparison at all.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm not buying the Outlaw/Batum comparison either. Batum looks more built than Outlaw did his rookie year, and I don't think Batum looks all that confused at all.

Bayless, on the other hand, is one athletically gifted dude. Jack may have been our second leading scorer in the paint last year, and I hated losing that aspect of his game, but Bayless might be able to pick up right wehre Jack left off. At least from the standpoint of penetration and drawing fouls. I'm certain that Bayless will become a great finisher as well. Good stuff.


----------



## Xericx

I really like Petteri's passing...he has good court vision.


----------



## nikolokolus

I love Bayless' hustle and he's getting to the line and doing a nice job defensively too. I'm hating the tape delay, but loving the sound of the Snapper's voice calling Blazer games again.


----------



## MAS RipCity

P-p-p-paaaaayyyy Up!


----------



## Xericx

nice And-1 for Bayless! 16 first 1/2 points!


----------



## Tortimer

Koponen needs to shoot a little better. Looks like he is pressing. Great shot by Bayless.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Bayless is a friggin' animal. I love this kid.


----------



## The Professional Fan

The Professional Fan said:


> Bayless is a friggin' animal. I love this kid.


Check it out, I just quoted myself.

One more thing about Bayless -- his demeanor is a welcome addition to a semi-soft team. He's intense.


----------



## Schilly

Not blacked out on DIsh Netwrok for the HD channel.


----------



## NateBishop3

The first game is always like this. Guys are super nervous and they usually don't get into a rhythm until late in teh first game or into the second game.


----------



## MAS RipCity

announcers are semi-annoying


----------



## MrJayremmie

1. comcast sucks ***
2. Our team other than Bayless is pretty bad (Batum and Koponen will be good in a little bit)
3. Bayless can play PG
4. Bayless can score
5. Bayless can get to the free throw line
6. Bayless always plays hard and with a lot of intensity
7. Bayless is actually a pretty good defender
8. Bayless is single handedly keeping us in the game
9. The reason Bayless doesn't have any assists is because our team sucks
and 10. Bayless is our PG of the future

10 quick halftime facts. LATER!

edit - Bayless is going to make a lot of teams mad at themselves for passing up on him.


----------



## KingSpeed

Bayless Rules!!!! He's my favorite player ever!!

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## Hephaestus

First half not a work of art, but...

Bayless showing he can score even when he's not looking particularly sharp. That's an advanced skill kids his age don't normally have. I'm impressed.


----------



## Tortimer

nobody can't hit a shot except Bayless.


----------



## nikolokolus

Tortimer said:


> *nobody can't* hit a shot except Bayless.


wha?


----------



## whatsmyname

Tortimer said:


> nobody can't hit a shot except Bayless.


no one can hit a shot because both of our PG are not doing they're job, creating plays


----------



## yuyuza1

Bayless > Jack.

That is all.


----------



## jc4

how many points does bayless have?


----------



## Balian

For a big guy, Batum can handle the ball man. Nice.


----------



## crowTrobot

TrueHoop: What did you think of Portland's Jerryd Bayless in the first half?

DraftExpress: Probably the most impressive first-half performance by any rookie in the summer league so far.


----------



## Tortimer

I agree both our PG's are not passing a lot but most of the players are not getting themself in a position to score if they got a pass.


----------



## NateBishop3

Bayless reminds me A LOT of Brandon Roy when he goes to the hole. That drive he just had where he missed the up and under brought many flashbacks of BRoy.

He just doesn't have Roy's jumper.


----------



## whatsmyname

batum is hurt


----------



## dpc

Wow I was wondering if anyone would be posting about this game, its almost like a normal regular season game. Is any other forum like this?


----------



## dpc

Great pass from Bayless, too bad it was rejected.


----------



## gambitnut

whatsmyname said:


> batum is hurt


I just heard the announcers talking about it. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

What a block by Bayless!

And the floater by Playboy was smooth.


----------



## NateBishop3

Let's face it people... this is Bayless and a bunch of scrubs. It's like watching pickup basketball at, say, the 24 hour fitness in Tualitan :biggrin:

Bayless just made an awesome pass to one of our terrible bigs and he missed the layup. It's just... wow. I can't stand watching some of these guys on our team. Any time they get the ball they're going to take the shot. They could have three people on them, they're taking the shot.


----------



## meru

> TrueHoop: I think Portland's Petteri Koponen did a nice job of handling the rock and can play both guard positions.
> 
> DraftExpress: He was very impressive, much better than last year. I'm very intrigued by his combination of size, ballhandling skills, athleticism and basketball IQ. He showed a lot of poise and has a pretty stroke and didn't look bad defensively.


I concur.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I wouldnt call Petteri a scrub. He has been quite impressive this game, knowing its Bayless's show and defering as necessary.


----------



## Hephaestus

dpc said:


> Great pass from Bayless, too bad it was rejected.


If LaMarcus making that shot, he's not making it down there where it can be rejected.


----------



## KingSpeed

jc4 said:


> how many points does bayless have?


22? Something like that.


----------



## Hephaestus

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I wouldnt call Petteri a scrub. He has been quite impressive this game, knowing its Bayless's show and defering as necessary.


He's done a pretty good job defending Dee Brown.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Bayless has 22 points and 0 assists. Does that worry anyone, even slightly? I havn't been watching the game so I don't know, but that disparity was one of the first I noticed.

And dpc, the Heat Summer League Game 1 thread hit 17 pages. :biggrin:


----------



## Rodolfo

get Koponen on the Blazers! The kid can play!


----------



## whatsmyname

we can actually win this thing lol...


----------



## Rodolfo

Bayless had a couple really nice passes that would have been finished by NBA players...


----------



## NateBishop3

NewAgeBaller said:


> Bayless has 22 points and 0 assists. Does that worry anyone, even slightly? I havn't been watching the game so I don't know, but that disparity was one of the first I noticed.
> 
> And dpc, the Heat Summer League Game 1 thread hit 17 pages. :biggrin:


He hasn't been playing the point for most of the game, he's made a few really nice passes, but the team is mostly filled with terribad players.


----------



## gambitnut

gambitnut said:


> I just heard the announcers talking about it. Anybody know what happened?


To answer my own question, bruised ribs. Won't play more today, but should be fine.


----------



## whatsmyname

koponen on fire! lets go lets get this win


----------



## mrkorb

Sign that Finnish madman!


----------



## Hephaestus

NewAgeBaller said:


> Bayless has 22 points and 0 assists. Does that worry anyone, even slightly? :


No... because Bayless has made 6 or 7 good penetration to the rim passes to big guy around the basket that were butchered by bad summer league big guys.

Whoa. The Finn with the big 3s!:yay::yay:


----------



## KingSpeed

Bayless will get tons of assists on our team. Not worried at all.


----------



## dpc

Nicely done NewAge

I love how all of Koponen's threes are off the dribble. He's been shooting it great.

I realized that Rick Kamla or whatever his name is a terrible announcer. He acts like the dorky guy who is trying to fit in with the urban kids. He can't just talk about basketball he has to use slang. "Koponen has a the rock now and can tie it with a bomb... ohhh baby that feels good Koponen!" It's annoying me.


----------



## Dan

man, this is ooooooogly (I'm on the delayed viewing)


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Koponen is going to be really, really good. I know Dee Brown isnt all that, but his quickness and speed are far above NBA average. Koponen, at 6'5, is having no trouble staying in front of him. Thats the most encouraging and suprising thing I have seen this game.


----------



## nikolokolus

Holy Crap, looks like Petteri woke up.


----------



## KingSpeed

BAYLESS AND ONE!!

Check out NBA.com NOW: "Bayless Looking Smooth"

WOOHOO!


----------



## whatsmyname

Yes What A Play By Bayless, Clutch Baby


----------



## jc4

Baylesss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2 Cold!!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed

21 FT attempts for Bayless. I love it.


----------



## whatsmyname

HAHAHAHA its ovaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Whats happening?! I got the bull**** delayed viewing, im in like the 3rd quarter! :azdaja:


----------



## alext42083

I love Bayless' game! We needed another playmaker alongside Brandon, looks like Jerryd can get to the hoop when he wants and if he can get a consistent jumper, wow. What a steal!


----------



## BlazerFan22

KingSpeed said:


> 21 FT attempts for Bayless. I love it.


Don't get to hyped up thats 21FT attemtps in a summer league game with a bunch of hackers.eace:


----------



## KingSpeed

2 more FTs coming Jerryd's way


----------



## NateBishop3

If he develops a perimeter game he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

Bayless, Petteri and the chipmunks. Sign those two, I like what I see.

Gramps...


----------



## KingSpeed

Undefeated!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3

BlazerFan22 said:


> Don't get to hyped up thats 21FT attemtps in a summer league game with a bunch of hackers.eace:


It's not like they were on the perimeter. Most of them were going to the hole.


----------



## whatsmyname

a Win is a win, sloppy game but i think we will pick it up tmrw. Bayless was outstanding, very agressive.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

As others have commented, I've seen some good passing and court awareness from Bayless, he just doesn't have the personnel around him for those good passes to translate to assists.

Gramps...


----------



## Tortimer

NateBishop3 said:


> If he develops a perimeter game he'll be unstoppable.


Bayless didn't shoot good from the outside tonight but I have watch many of his games and he has a good outside shoot. I think he was just having a off night with his outside shot and will shoot better the next game.


----------



## KingSpeed

I'm sooooooo excited about the upcoming season!!! I can't wait for October. When does the schedule come out?


----------



## Nate4Prez

BlazerFan22 said:


> Don't get to hyped up thats 21FT attemtps in a summer league game with a bunch of hackers.eace:


18 for 23 is a pretty good percentage even if they are hackers and the fouls dont count.

I dont like the 0 assists though


----------



## Tortimer

We really only have two guys out there especially with Batum injuried.


----------



## crowTrobot

we scored 25 in the last 7 minutes


----------



## Dan

Nate4Prez said:


> 18 for 23 is a pretty good percentage even if they are hackers and the fouls dont count.
> 
> I dont like the 0 assists though



The team as a whole had 4 assists (apparently)

As for Eric's question, the schedule comes out the 1st week of August.


----------



## nikolokolus

Petteri had a great second half, and if the lousy bigs on this squad had half of a game Bayless should have had at least 4 or 5 assists ... Batum looked pretty good defensively before he got hurt.

Who gives a crap about the final score, the players that mattered all looked pretty good (Bayless exceptional).


----------



## MrJayremmie

Wow, Bayless was awesome!

And Petteri was great (in my opinion at least). I really like this kid. He seems like he will turn into a really solid backup, Steve Blake caliber, imo (not just cuz he is white).

Really impressed. And i saw what i needed to see from Batum. I know what type of player he will be from the looks of it, and its just the type this team needs. Dirty work, defense... reminds me of a raw, young, Tayshaun Prince.

But damn... Jay-Bay all day!


----------



## Entity

Koponen looked really good out there. Great passes, great shots, he stayed in front of his defender really well, he even picked a guy's pocket. He was nailing that three over and over, creating his shots. He had some really good poise. He definitely made a case for himself. I thought he was the best player on the court today.

Bayless was aggressive. He played like a shooting guard, and drew a ton of fouls. I thought he started off a bit wild (he looked a little raw at first), but he seemed to have eased in by the fourth quarter. He got a really sweet block on someone in the second half. Man, he can elevate. He had a better first game than most rookies do at summer league, especially for a guy coming out after his Freshman year.

Batum didn't get a whole lot of touches, but he looked athletic. I hope he's alright. I'd like to see more of him this week, but I can understand if they pull him.

I'm surprised that we won, actually. Washington was the one with a bunch of NBA players on their team.


----------



## crowTrobot

Entity said:


> Washington was the one with a bunch of NBA players on their team.



i'm sure it didn't hurt us that they had to travel today and got there just before gametime


----------



## whatsmyname

i don't think batum will be pulled, this is his only chance to get significant minutes. Once the season starts, he will probably play behind 3 players


----------



## chairman

BlazerFan22 said:


> Don't get to hyped up thats 21FT attemtps in a summer league game with a bunch of hackers.eace:


no one is saying he will get 21 during the regular season. (although he has done it at every level)But the bottom line is that he can take it to the basket. And thats what we need.


----------



## Ed O

A couple of thoughts:

1. Bayless's free throw attempts are impressive. Less so from a skills perspective (although the Dee Brown/Nick Young back court actually is a decent one) but from an attitude perspective. If a player is willing to keep attacking the basket, he will get to the line. If he's a good player with that attitude he has a chance at being special.

2. Koponen played pretty good defense, hit some shots, and made some nice passes (both he and Jarryd had some nice interior passing). He definitely was better tonight than he was last summer league. I still am not of the opinion that we MUST bring him over this year, but hopefully he keeps playing well and changes my mind 

3. Andray Blatche might have been the best player on the floor, in spite of the Blazers' back court dominance. Summer league is dominated by guards, so Blatche didn't put up the best numbers, but he looked like a man amongst boys of all the front court players. At age 21, I like him for the Wizards quite a bit. McGee looked pretty good, too, in spite of missing his first 213 shots of the game (or thereabouts).

4. Batum getting injured was a bummer. He was run into and sort of crumpled, although he played for a while before going out. He showed good length on grabbing a rebound or two in traffic, handled the ball decently, and although most of his jumpers didn't fall they (for the most part) looked good.

Good game by Portland. Looking forward to tomorrow night... then I'm off to Hawaii for a week and will miss the games live 

Ed O.


----------



## Tince

I'm curious how many fouls Bayless was able to draw tonight. He had 23 FT attempts. I think he had 3 and ones, and ten shooting/bonus trips to the line, so that's 13. Does 5 non shooting fouls sound about right? I know he had a few in the first half. 

Anyway, my point is he was able to draw between 17-20 fouls. Obviously that won't fully translate into the regular season, but getting teams into the bonus, and individuals into foul trouble would be a great asset for him to bring to the table.


----------



## Rodolfo

It takes quality around you to finish plays. Saying you're worried about 0 assists is ridiculous. You can't get an assist if the guy on the other end can't score...I'm not worried about that with Brandon and LA on the recieving end of his passes next season. You gotta' put Koponen on the team unless they pick up a veteran.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder

The three guys that I knew the names of looked good.


----------



## Hephaestus

alext42083 said:


> I love Bayless' game! We needed another playmaker alongside Brandon, looks like Jerryd can get to the hoop when he wants and if he can get a consistent jumper, wow. What a steal!


Bayless has a nice pull-up mid-range jumper. His Draft Express profile lists it as a strength.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jerryd-Bayless-1067/

This is what was said about Bayless by someone over at DX.com after the W. VA game...

"....But part of that was on Bayless too—who had favorable matchups he could have exploited at times thanks to his far superior physical tools, but for some reason showed little urgency trying to do so. He in fact only got to the free throw line twice in this game, which is tied for the second lowest total of the season for him. He was fantastic finding spots to operate in the mid-range, where he pulled up off the dribble beautifully in trademark fashion.... "

Clearly, getting to free throw line isn't a problem for Bayless.


----------



## MrJayremmie

That caveman was probably my favorite player on the court.


----------



## Rodolfo

anyone have a link to the T-Wolves/Mavs game?


----------



## Tince

Ed O said:


> 3. Andray Blatche might have been the best player on the floor, in spite of the Blazers' back court dominance. Summer league is dominated by guards, so Blatche didn't put up the best numbers, but he looked like a man amongst boys of all the front court players. At age 21, I like him for the Wizards quite a bit. McGee looked pretty good, too, in spite of missing his first 213 shots of the game (or thereabouts).
> 
> 
> Ed O.


I've always been high on Blatche, but I was very unimpressed by him tonight. He didn't show the ability to control his body when guards (Bayless) were coming at him and I think it resulted in a ton of fouls. You can see where McGee would excite people, but that guy had the worst shot selection I've ever seen. He seems like one of those players who is only going to contribute if he can shoot, and I know Arenas would beat him down if he jacked up a few of those perimeter shots in an NBA game.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

I was pretty impressed by Bayless- incredible speed and he can make it to the hole practically at will- reminded me a little of Dwayne Wade on the drive. His passing was pretty good- though nothing came of his passes.

Other than the block, I wasn't terribly impressed with his defense. He seemed to be saving his energy on D sometimes- a little passive.

Petteri looked very good, but I don't know if it will translate into a spot on the team. he played with much more effort defensively, but was slower and clumsier with his ball handling in my opinion.


----------



## Sambonius

Pete and Jerryd played excellent. I hope there are less fouls committed on Bayless so we can get a look at his other ways of scoring. Like I said before the draft, Batum is a ways away from contributing to an NBA team. I'd much rather leave him off the roster for a season or two and bring Pete over now.


----------



## MrJayremmie

There are 55 guests here!

All of you should sign up and put MrJayremmie as your refferal. please and thank you.


----------



## 22ryno

I loved Bayless' defense and thats where he will get minutes. He stayed with Nick Young and the only shots made were the ones that Young shot over him. Also he showed he could pick up full court and move his feet against a pretty quick guy in Dee Brown. That foul he got was BS when he was pressuring the ball. I can't wait until tomorrow to see what he does for an encore.


----------



## B-Roy

Amazing performance by Bayless and Koponen. Let's face it, it was the Bayless/Koponen + Scrubs show. Couple of thoughts.

1. Bayless is amazing getting to the line. Even when he misses shots, he keeps attacking, very aggressive and forced Washington to double team him in the 2nd half. I was also impressed by his defense and his ability to stay in front of Nick Young. I think he'll turn into a fine defender. Bayless only took one or two outside shots I think.

2. In the second half, it was obvious Bayless was looking to pass more than to shoot. Our butterfinger bigs couldn't make a shot though, so I'm not concerned about his 0 assists. He had some nice passes, this was just a sloppy game.

3. Koponen, wow, we should bring him over. It can't hurt, especially when Blake leaves in a couple years. Koponen/Bayless PG rotation of the future?

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> I loved Bayless' defense and thats where he will get minutes. He stayed with Nick Young and the only shots made were the ones that Young shot over him. Also he showed he could pick up full court and move his feet against a pretty quick guy in Dee Brown. That foul he got was BS when he was pressuring the ball. I can't wait until tomorrow to see what he does for an encore.


i have to rep you now. that is exactly what i was thinking. I honestly feel he played GREAT defense. He moved his feet, he stayed with his man. Young WORKED for all 17 points... most were long range, contested, fade away jump shots.



> Amazing performance by Bayless and Koponen. Let's face it, it was the Bayless/Koponen + Scrubs show. Couple of thoughts.
> 
> 1. Bayless is amazing getting to the line. Even when he misses shots, he keeps attacking, very aggressive and forced Washington to double team him in the 2nd half. I was also impressed by his defense and his ability to stay in front of Nick Young. I think he'll turn into a fine defender. Bayless only took one or two outside shots I think.
> 
> 2. In the second half, it was obvious Bayless was looking to pass more than to shoot. Our butterfinger bigs couldn't make a shot though, so I'm not concerned about his 0 assists. He had some nice passes, this was just a sloppy game.
> 
> 3. Koponen, wow, we should bring him over. It can't hurt, especially when Blake leaves in a couple years. Koponen/Bayless PG rotation of the future?


good points. 



> Looking forward to tomorrow.


oh man... same...


----------



## Darkwebs

I know it's just one game, but Bayless and Koponen were very impressive. What an awesome comback victory for us! Too bad Batum got banged up. Wanted to see more of what he could do. 

Bayless is quick and athletic. He has no fear of contact, constantly attacking his defender and the rim.

Kopenen was poised, steady, and skilled. He showed nice court vision, good defense, and a good stroke.

Batum was active, but he got injured so there wasn't much to see of him. His perimeter shot was off.


----------



## Paxil

Bayless didn't really have a great game for him and he dominated. Very efficient player. He passed plenty in the 2nd half and they blew every shot attempt. Our team *really* sucks. I bet that is the only game we win. I don't think Batum will be on our roster. He is a few years away (or will never make it). Kopenen looked about as good as Rodriguez... but Sergio is already under contract. 

Bayless is very intersting is he not? He gets to the basket at will... but unlike say Telfair or Sergio he gets fouled or finishes. Imagine him penetrating and dishing to Webster! (Well... if they ever play together). I sure hope everyone's doubts about him being able to handle the PG position are gone. He has handles and speed, and even though he (or anyone) didn't pass much tonight... he can dish. Any did you notice how he would take a hit and hardly flinch? It was like he was Jonathan Stewart out there... he just bounched off and continued on. Rodriguez on the other hand... =(


----------



## PorterIn2004

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tortimer
> nobody can't hit a shot except Bayless.





nikolokolus said:


> wha?


It's not too surprising Nobody can't hit much, as he's been spending most of his time trying to get on Bucky Harris' Yankee team.

http://www.baseball-almanac.com/humor4.shtml

The amazing thing to me is that he was able still to hit Bayless, given his age.


----------



## B-Roy

Paxil said:


> Bayless didn't really have a great game for him and he dominated. Very efficient player. He passed plenty in the 2nd half and they blew every shot attempt. Our team *really* sucks. *I bet that is the only game we win.* I don't think Batum will be on our roster. He is a few years away (or will never make it). Kopenen looked about as good as Rodriguez... but Sergio is already under contract.


We're facing Suns, Hornets, Kings, and Wolves. None of those teams look particularly dangerous. In fact, Wolves are getting blown out by the scrub Mavericks right now.


----------



## yuyuza1

I wasn't too impressed by how either Kopo or Bayless handled the P&R (something Sergio was very proficient at from the get-go his rookie year), but overall, they were aggressive and in control. Good learning experience. 

Here are some comments from Monty Williams: http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2008_summer_league_central.html


----------



## PorterIn2004

B-Roy said:


> We're facing Suns, Hornets, Kings, and Wolves. None of those teams look particularly dangerous. In fact, Wolves are getting blown out by the scrub Mavericks right now.


Besides, this time it really _is_ about how you play the game.


----------



## Tince

yuyuza1 said:


> I wasn't too impressed by how either Kopo or Bayless handled the P&R (something Sergio was very proficient at from the get-go his rookie year), but overall, they were aggressive and in control. Good learning experience.
> 
> Here are some comments from Monty Williams: http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2008_summer_league_central.html


I think that is a great point. Both PK and Bayless did a great job, but that was an area they both were lacking in.


----------



## Paxil

Sergio wasn't very effective with the pick and roll last year. Teams learned they could just bump him out top and he wouldn't be able to complete the play. Since he is Sergio... he never got a call. It was also one of the only plays he seemed very good at... so teams focused on it.


----------



## Schilly

PK looked to me like a guy who will really prosper in a non-Summer league situation where players are actually running plays and getting to where they are supposed to be and doing things they should be doing. I was really impressed wiht his poise and understanding of the game.


----------



## NateBishop3

yuyuza1 said:


> I wasn't too impressed by how either Kopo or Bayless handled the P&R (something Sergio was very proficient at from the get-go his rookie year), but overall, they were aggressive and in control. Good learning experience.
> 
> Here are some comments from Monty Williams: http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2008_summer_league_central.html


Oh, you mean like how our terrible bigs were always being called for illegal screens? I don't think that's the point guards fault.


----------



## yuyuza1

NateBishop3 said:


> Oh, you mean like how our terrible bigs were always being called for illegal screens? I don't think that's the point guards fault.


I just thought of that. A lot of those guys did set some horrible screens.


----------



## Dan

I know it's a summer league game, but I was happy with Kop's performance.


----------



## hasoos

Just a couple of things:

I watched the first half of the game at my place, and then headed to my buddies to watch it, as he had recorded it. I have dish watching it on the NBATV channel and I did not have any of the glitches comcast had. Picture was much better too. 

Bayless was great, getting to the line is the key to being an elite scorer in the league. He showed he has that knack so far.

Koponen finally started to look comfortable in the 2nd half, like the game slowed down for him. He had been playing like it was too fast for him before that. He looked great in the 4th.

It is obvious this team has no talent on the front line. I doubt any of the big guys on the Blazers roster will even make a NBA roster. Nobody can move, finish, or do anything but play D and rebound.


----------



## B-Roy

hasoos said:


> Just a couple of things:
> 
> I watched the first half of the game at my place, and then headed to my buddies to watch it, as he had recorded it. I have dish watching it on the NBATV channel and I did not have any of the glitches comcast had. Picture was much better too.
> 
> Bayless was great, getting to the line is the key to being an elite scorer in the league. He showed he has that knack so far.
> 
> Koponen finally started to look comfortable in the 2nd half, like the game slowed down for him. He had been playing like it was too fast for him before that. He looked great in the 4th.
> 
> It is obvious this team has no talent on the front line. I doubt any of the big guys on the Blazers roster will even make a NBA roster. *Nobody can move, finish, or do anything but play D and rebound.*


Joel Przybilla lite.


----------



## Ed O

B-Roy said:


> Joel Przybilla lite.


Przybilla short. 

Ed O.


----------



## gogreen

My MVP by far. How about that PICTURE QUALITY !!! WTF, Why can't we get this in the regular season !!!

I'm done


----------



## mook

so far Bayless is either the next Antonio Daniels or the next Dwyane Wade. somewhere in that continuum of hard-driving athletic combo guards. really, I can see either type doing well as our backup (and maybe starting) point guard.


----------



## Five5even

mook said:


> so far Bayless is either the next Antonio Daniels or the next Dwyane Wade. somewhere in that continuum of hard-driving athletic combo guards. really, I can see either type doing well as our backup (and maybe starting) point guard.


Monta Ellis?

Bayless appears to be able to get to the rim at will. I can see him playing a little SG this year as well in certain situations like Jarrett Jack did and he will have his way against teams because of his explosive quickness.

The kid is so fast. I dont know how many times Nick Young had to foul Jerryd because he couldnt stay with him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Watched the game and skimmed through the thread, just some thjoughts:

I was impressed with Kop. If his outside shot is for real, he may be what many were hoping Sergio would develop into. I hope they sign him.

JB is quick, explosive and has great hops, but I wasn't as impressed as everyone here. He can draw the foul in summer league, can he do that against the pros. Because if he doesn't get those calls in the NBA, he comes across to me as a small SG. I guess he has a lot of GM to prove wrong, hope he proves them (and myself) wrong.

Many say it Kop and JB did it on their own with no big men. I thought that Josh Smith contributed and played his role as a contributing big man.

I hope to see JB take a few more outside shots in the coming up games (I thought that was his strength)

Snapper called it right, these summer league player (JB and Batum, he didn't know about Kop) are fun to watch and all, but come this season, the real rookie everyone will be watching and focusing on is Oden.


----------



## B-Roy

It's_GO_Time said:


> Watched the game and skimmed through the thread, just some thjoughts:
> 
> I was impressed with Kop. If his outside shot is for real, he may be what many were hoping Sergio would develop into. I hope they sign him.
> 
> JB is quick, explosive and has great hops, but I wasn't as impressed as everyone here. He can draw the foul in summer league, can he do that against the pros. Because if he doesn't get those calls in the NBA, he comes across to me as a small SG. I guess he has a lot of GM to prove wrong, hope he proves them (and myself) wrong.
> 
> Many say it Kop and JB did it on their own with no big men. I thought that *Josh Smith *contributed and played his role as a contributing big man.
> 
> I hope to see JB take a few more outside shots in the coming up games (I thought that was his strength)
> 
> Snapper called it right, these summer league player (JB and Batum, he didn't know about Kop) are fun to watch and all, but come this season, the real rookie everyone will be watching and focusing on is Oden.


:laugh: I wish.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B-Roy said:


> :laugh: I wish.


What was his name? It was something like that wasn't it?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

If Bayless gets hot from outside, I don't see how any one person (NBA or summer league) can contain him. he's got all of Telfair's quickness, and he is able to finish or draw fouls much better. 

People are going to have to sag off him. If he gets the release on his jumper up higher and quicker, he will be a very tough guard. A Blazers line up of Bayless Roy WebsterOutlaw, Rudy) Aldridge and Oden would be extremely difficult to defend. You could not leave any player on the floor any space.


----------



## DrewFix

mgb said:


> You konw what really sucks is there is no reason for Comcast to carry this game except to screw over people that don't have Comcast/Verison. It's being televised on the NBA channel so any of their customers would be able to watch it anyway and it's not like they are doing their own broadcast, they are just sending the same broadcast that NBA TV is.


your wrong about that.
you have to have the sports package to view the nba channel just like everything else.
with comcast you get Blazer content for free all the time.
any way.
it may be malicious, but hey, what the **** isn't?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

It's_GO_Time said:


> What was his name? It was something like that wasn't it?



Davis


----------



## B-Roy

It's_GO_Time said:


> What was his name? It was something like that wasn't it?


Josh Davis.

By the way, on Bayless's jumpshot.....



> But even though he led his team in scoring during his professional debut and drew praise from teammates and management, Bayless left unsatisfied with his performance -- and planned to hit a gym later Monday night to work on his jump shot.
> 
> "Honestly, I would have to give myself a C," Bayless said when asked to grade his play. "I really missed a lot of shots and messed up a couple times on defense. I missed some shots I usually hit. It's just a rhythm thing and right now I'm still not in a rhythm shooting the ball. Once I get that down, I think I'll be a much better player."


http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/07/bayless_drives_blazers_to_vict.html

His work ethic is amazing.


----------



## craigehlo

Just got back from Vegas.

Hearing the groans of Wizard fans in the stands (yes there were a few) as Bayless picked them part was great. His hops in shoot around were on full display as he threw down some monster two handed jams. From skimming the thread, his passing seems a little underrated here. If he had some bigger targets (with better hands), he would have racked up quite a few assists. 

After watching DJ Augustine a few times over the weekend, I'm pretty convinced we got the better player. While DJ could run an offense, he was so tiny on defense it gave me visions of Damon all over again.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I hate to get in this postion, because JB is excting and all (I'll be the first to nominate him for the slam dunk contest), but:

how can so many be ready to declare him the future point guard when he didn't get one assist in I'm guessing over 30 minutes of PT. Yes he didn't have Oden or Aldridge to pass to. But 0 assists in 30 mins and he is the PG of the future already?

Anyways, only 1 game and I'm not saying he is not the PG of the future . . . I'm just surprised so many are willing to give him credit as a PG based on this game because of assists he could have gotten. (This isn't directed at you CE, many have said it, you just jarred the thought out of me)


----------



## MAS RipCity

A few things

1- PAY UP!

2- Koponen is already better than Sergio, give him his spot as 3rd point guard. His shot is already light years better and he can actually play D!

3- Assists in summer league are irrelevant. It takes not ONE but TWO to tango. You can make the best pass in the world, but if dude doesn't finish, no dice.


----------



## Schilly

very little in SL is relevant, but you can pick up on traits you like to see in a player. A guy scoring almost 30 but doing it mostly by getting to the line is very impressive even in Summer League. a PG playing witht eh poise and apparent patience Koponen played with is borderline amazing in Summer League.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Anyone notice that when Nate was evalauting last season for the Blazers (during the game), he proped Roy first, then Aldridge and then Outlaw.

This on the heels of an article when he almost compared Outlaw to Roy in terms of value to the team. "He is as big a part of this team as Brandon, in the sense that he is a guy who can score against anybody," McMillan said. "So when you talk about guys you'd hate not having for a game, he's right up there for us. And I think he can get even better. He still has some untapped talent."

Outlaw also seemed to the player most sought after in trades. 

It appears Outlaw is becoming a huge part of this team.


----------



## NateBishop3

It's_GO_Time said:


> I hate to get in this postion, because JB is excting and all (I'll be the first to nominate him for the slam dunk contest), but:
> 
> how can so many be ready to declare him the future point guard when he didn't get one assist in I'm guessing over 30 minutes of PT. Yes he didn't have Oden or Aldridge to pass to. But 0 assists in 30 mins and he is the PG of the future already?
> 
> Anyways, only 1 game and I'm not saying he is not the PG of the future . . . I'm just surprised so many are willing to give him credit as a PG based on this game because of assists he could have gotten. (This isn't directed at you CE, many have said it, you just jarred the thought out of me)


You'd be right if:

A) He had been playing the point most of the game.

B) He actually had players that could hit a shot or make a layup.

Koponen played the 1 most of the game, and he only finished with 3 assists.


----------



## Goldmember

Bayless looked like a small SG. I can see him being a spark plug off the bench and playing well with Roy but I still think Blake will be the better PG for at least the next season or two. Bayless could be a streaky player and take over a few games the way Jack did for us. He looked like a quicker version of Jack. I think he may dominate the ball too much to work well the starting unit. He certainly knows how to pass well, but can he create for his teammates and make good decisions? 

I'm excited about him. Maybe not a star but a great role player for us. 

Kopponen I thought was great. He has some savvy. And after seeing his shooting I'm already to give him Sergio's spot on the roster, and give him Serg's 6 min a game. Serg is borderline terrible anyway.


----------



## mediocre man

Here is what I took away from the game 

After only one game

Koponen looks solid. He seems to have a nice presence on the court. 

Bayless looks like a stud. I loved that he missed a few jumpers and then decided to attack the rim instead of continuing to Jack up jumpers. His assist total doesn't worry me at all. According to Nate he was supposed to shoot the ball whenever he got it, and didn't play the point more than about 1 minute. He would have had 4-5 assists if the guys playing with him could do anything. On his jumper....I never really noticed in college that his shot was slow to get off, but it is. He will need to work on that. After game one he looks like a great compliment to Brandon Roy in the back court.

Batum looked lost a bit. I'd like to sign him and all, but I don't think he's anywhere near being able to compete against NBA players


----------



## blue32

Yeah, bayless is shot is a little odd, its so low....


----------



## smeedemann

I don't understand why anyone is worried about the assist total that Bayless had. Nate said in the interview during the game that they told Bayless to not worry about distributing and concentrate on scoring. I think he did exactly what was asked of him by the coaching staff. 

Both Bayless and Koponen looked good in their first Summer League game. It will be more telling to see how they are doing in the last few games than these first ones. I think Sergio is definitely expendable and Koponen can easily give the Blazers as much production during the season.

Hopefully Batum is close to 100% and we can see what he can do in the upcoming games.


----------



## Entity

B-Roy said:


> Josh Davis.
> 
> By the way, on Bayless's jumpshot.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/07/bayless_drives_blazers_to_vict.html
> 
> His work ethic is amazing.


With his cold, no-nonsense demeanor and hard work ethic, I'm thinking of calling the guy "Business".


----------



## Entity

Augmenting my scouting report:

Koponen had a good game, and even though it's one game and I shouldn't do this, I was already replacing Sergio with him in my mind. His entry passing was very nice. He may not have been totally crisp, but the vision was definitely there, and I think he could be coached to tweak it a bit.

Bayless would have had at least 3-5 assists easily if his bigs didn't bobble every single pass or get hacked. Koponen would have had even more. In the first half, Bayless pretty much took it to the rim on every touch, sometimes it looked like he forced it, but I get the feeling he was supposed to. He tried to be more of a combo guard in the second half. His passing wasn't as nice as Koponen's, but it looked a lot better than Jarrett Jack's vision-wise. I get the feeling we might see the coaches have him do something different than ceaselessly attacking the rim tonight. I'm thinking he might shoot more or start distributing more (whether or not the bigs can receive it). 

I said Bayless got a block, but I think it was called a goaltend. How many point guards get called for goaltends?


----------



## nikolokolus

It's_GO_Time said:


> I hate to get in this postion, because JB is excting and all (I'll be the first to nominate him for the slam dunk contest), but:
> 
> how can so many be ready to declare him the future point guard when he didn't get one assist in I'm guessing over 30 minutes of PT. Yes he didn't have Oden or Aldridge to pass to. But 0 assists in 30 mins and he is the PG of the future already?
> 
> Anyways, only 1 game and I'm not saying he is not the PG of the future . . . *I'm just surprised so many are willing to give him credit as a PG based on this game because of assists he could have gotten.* (This isn't directed at you CE, many have said it, you just jarred the thought out of me)


A fair concern and that fat zero in the assist column does look pretty bad, but the most encouraging thing I saw on display was: good court vision and the ability to pass to the open man; these passes frequently resulted in bricks or blocked/missed shots. His real weakness was running the pick and roll, but when the ball was in his hand it did feel like he was in full control and dictating the tempo of the game. Lastly, I was pretty happy with his defense, he showed he could stay in front of his man, and even did a nice job of drawing a charge.

Jerryd is obviously going to take a lot of work to become a starting 1, but fortunately for him he has the luxury of easing into the role (somewhat) as he is fully capable of playing off-ball, and demonstrated some good defensive instincts, which are going to make him versatile enough to play alongside Brandon or Blake.

My gut tells me he's 2 to 2 1/2 seasons away from being a full time starter at the point (assuming he progresses, and is able to fix his weaknesses).


----------



## andalusian

Entity said:


> I said Bayless got a block, but I think it was called a goaltend. How many point guards get called for goaltends?


Ugh Ugh. Are you suggesting he takes Oden's place in the starting line-up? So, he did not get any assists and he did get a goal tend. It is still too early to call him a center!


----------



## Entity

andalusian said:


> Ugh Ugh. Are you suggesting he takes Oden's place in the starting line-up? So, he did not get any assists and he did get a goal tend. It is still too early to call him a center!


No way, man. He's the next Magic Johnson! Someday we're going to be in the finals, and Oden could go down with an injury. Who would you rather replace him in crunch time? Przybilla? Aldridge? Frye? No way. Ha Seung-Jin. But only slightly less, Jerryd Bayless.


----------



## TP3

What I saw in Bayless was a guy who needs A LOT of work on the defensive end. He can get to the rim whenever he wants but he is smaller than I thought and will struggle guarding scorers initially. That alone will hurt his pt. Blake is a strong position defender and we all know what Roy can do defensively. We also know that you must be able to defend to get on the court for Nate.

Question...does anyone know if he has the ability to consistently knock down an NBA 3?


----------



## meru

I say Bayless will get AT LEAST as much time as last year's Summer League hero (and scoring record-setter) Von Wafer. If not more!


----------



## Jayps15

TP3 said:


> What I saw in Bayless was a guy who needs A LOT of work on the defensive end. He can get to the rim whenever he wants but he is smaller than I thought and will struggle guarding scorers initially. That alone will hurt his pt. Blake is a strong position defender and we all know what Roy can do defensively. We also know that you must be able to defend to get on the court for Nate.
> 
> Question...does anyone know if he has the ability to consistently knock down an NBA 3?


I have to disagree, Bayless looked very good out there defending a 6-7 shooting guard in Nick Young, he almost completely shut down any penetration and when Young tried to use his size and post up Bayless made him pay by either drawing fouls or forcing him into the help defense. Put him in a lineup where he can defend his natural position (other PGs) and that eliminates the one flaw I saw out there, that he doesn't have the reach to bother taller SGs outside shots, but I've basically assumed he wouldn't be able to do that from the start so I wasn't to upset.

I'd like to see the Blazers switch it up a bit in the 2nd game, let Kop and Jerryd play the same style offensively but have Jerryd defend the 1 and Kop take the bigger player at the 2. I want to see Jerryd's D on smaller quicker guards, because I think he did a very good job on Nick Young yesterday but I think he'll clearly end up primarily defending the other teams smallest player in actual games.

While the NBA 3 is still a question, his 40.7% 3pt average in college is certainly encouraging for his NBA outside shot.


----------



## nikolokolus

TP3 said:


> *What I saw in Bayless was a guy who needs A LOT of work on the defensive end.* He can get to the rim whenever he wants but he is smaller than I thought and will struggle guarding scorers initially. That alone will hurt his pt. Blake is a strong position defender and we all know what Roy can do defensively. We also know that you must be able to defend to get on the court for Nate.
> 
> Question...does anyone know if he has the ability to consistently knock down an NBA 3?


Au contraire.

His instincts were spot on most of the game, he was great at keeping his man in front of him, cutting off dribble penetration and forcing players to take the jumper, unfortunately this meant that when he was matched up with taller players they shot right over him. What really matters is that he showed that he's got more than enough quickness to keep up with point guards; he does need to learn to move his hands a bit more, and he needs to work on his team defense, but the tools are there.

As for three point range, most scouting reports (draftexpress, etc.) indicate that he does have NBA 3 point range on his shot; so far his jumper appears to be a little rusty.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Bayless looked real nice defensively, imo.


----------



## blazerboy30

It's_GO_Time said:


> I hate to get in this postion, because JB is excting and all (I'll be the first to nominate him for the slam dunk contest), but:
> 
> how can so many be ready to declare him the future point guard when he didn't get one assist in I'm guessing over 30 minutes of PT. Yes he didn't have Oden or Aldridge to pass to. But 0 assists in 30 mins and he is the PG of the future already?
> 
> Anyways, only 1 game and I'm not saying he is not the PG of the future . . . I'm just surprised so many are willing to give him credit as a PG based on this game because of assists he could have gotten. (This isn't directed at you CE, many have said it, you just jarred the thought out of me)



I don't think I understand this post. 

Most posters here don't believe he is, or will be the true PG. Just because he happens to be the smallest, quickest player on the court doesn't make him the PG. Many of us just want him to be "a guard" next to the real PG (Roy), who can guard the other team's quickest guard. If that means you have to label him a PG, that is fine, but I'm just labeling him "a guard" that can score, handle the ball, demand respect from the defense, and play with our offensive-PG, Roy.


----------



## Sug

I am watching the replay this morning and here are some things I noticed.

Bayless blocks his man out and gets good position on the defensive glass.

Both Bayless and Kopo do not have a problem staying in front of their man. Granted were not talking Chris Paul or Tony Parker ;-)

Bayless has very solid end to end speed with the ball.

Bayless anticipates the contact before it is going to happen, so he knows on pick and rolls where he can exploit the switch to draw a foul on the big man.

This team sucks to watch when Bayless and Kopo are not on the floor.

Bayless will not have a problem adjusting to NBA handchecking because he moves his feet so well. He got called for it around 6 minute mark in the 2nd, and the ref was saying "no hands, no hands" while he was defending. That is an adjustment from college.

If you are looking for assists on this SL team you are not going to find many. The other players pretty much suck, but maybe things will develop after a few games.

Watching Nick Young vs Bayless I notice why I think Bayless will have success. Bayless is an aggressive guard that looks to draws fouls all over the court. Nick Young is an aggressive guard that avoids contact, but likes to shoot. Ask yourself which model has more success in the NBA.

Bayless can simply burn guys off the dribble, and it is fun to watch. He might not have the passing ability to make it as effective, but let's wait until he plays with LMA, Oden, Joel, and Frye.

Bayless knows how to split the defense, something our PGs hae lacked in recent years.

At 9:03 left in the 4th Bayless makes a great pass between two defenders. The guy on the receiving end mucked it all up though.

Bayless with another nice dish at the 8:30 mark, but no finish.

Overall fun game and watching Kopo bomb those big threes and Bayless making plays down the stretch it made me feel good so far about our prospects. Batum I am not sure about just yet.


----------



## Reep

Entity said:


> Augmenting my scouting report:
> 
> Koponen had a good game, and even though it's one game and I shouldn't do this, I was already replacing Sergio with him in my mind. His entry passing was very nice. He may not have been totally crisp, but the vision was definitely there, and I think he could be coached to tweak it a bit.
> 
> Bayless would have had at least 3-5 assists easily if his bigs didn't bobble every single pass or get hacked. Koponen would have had even more. In the first half, Bayless pretty much took it to the rim on every touch, sometimes it looked like he forced it, but I get the feeling he was supposed to. He tried to be more of a combo guard in the second half. His passing wasn't as nice as Koponen's, but it looked a lot better than Jarrett Jack's vision-wise. I get the feeling we might see the coaches have him do something different than ceaselessly attacking the rim tonight. I'm thinking he might shoot more or start distributing more (whether or not the bigs can receive it).
> 
> I said Bayless got a block, but I think it was called a goaltend. How many point guards get called for goaltends?



I agree completely. PK has better vision, but when Bayless looked for the open man later in the game, they dropped several easy baskets. Oden and LMA won't be doing that--Joel might.

I agree also about replacing Sergio. If Sergio comes back with the same amount of quickness as last year, it's not going to work. He faces his man and when he can't get around him, he doesn't know what to to. PK can face his man, or hold him on his back (using longer arms) and then spin off him when the time is right. Kop wasn't lightning quick, but once he go around his man he is very fast with the ball. He reminds me a lot of Blake, except that Kop can take it all the way in, and his outside shot isn't limited to open set shots. Kop can create his own shot off screens. Kop needs to grow some facial hair or something though. He looks as intimidating as BJ Armstrong.


----------



## Utherhimo

craigehlo said:


> Just got back from Vegas.
> 
> Hearing the groans of Wizard fans in the stands (yes there were a few) as Bayless picked them part was great. His hops in shoot around were on full display as he threw down some monster two handed jams. From skimming the thread, his passing seems a little underrated here. If he had some bigger targets (with better hands), he would have racked up quite a few assists.
> 
> After watching DJ Augustine a few times over the weekend, I'm pretty convinced we got the better player. While DJ could run an offense, he was so tiny on defense it gave me visions of Damon all over again.


isnt he even shorter than damon?

watching the 3rd replay since i sleep when they play and work the other times.

wow they better sign Kop solid very good position d, bayless machine batum can go back to france but the dleague would be easier to keep an eye on him.


----------



## craigehlo

Utherhimo said:


> isnt he even shorter than damon?


Probably. DJ really pushed the ball well, but didn't really have the hops to finish well amongst the trees down low. The best aspect of his defense was the way he played the passing lanes for steals. But other than that he showed the typical problems that smaller PGs like Telfair/Dmaon had at contesting shots.

Bayless' D was pretty solid. He took a nice charge and closed out on players left open.

I was really impressed with his on court demeanor too. He was poised and seemed to be giving tips to some of the older players when timeouts were called. He already gave off the vibe like he was a seasoned vet.


----------

